# [utilisateur] droits d'affichage [abandon]

## tnntwister

Bonjour,

j'ai installé le paquet ies4linux, et j'ai comme le créateur l'avait conseillé créé un utilisateur spécial pour lancer ie. quand j'essaie de le lancer toutefois il refuse :

```
Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"

err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.

Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.

Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.

Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.

```

en cherchant sur le net, j'ai trouvé la commande xhost +localhost, mais là aussi le bash me bache.

```
Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

xhost:  unable to open display ":0.0"

```

j'imagine qu'il doit y avoir un groupe dans gentoo dédié à l'affichage, et que j'ai oublié de le mettre à mon utilisateur...

est ce que c'est ca ?

merci,Last edited by tnntwister on Wed Jan 30, 2008 7:39 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Delvin

```
gpasswd -a tonuser video
```

ça devrait le faire  :Wink: 

----------

## tnntwister

merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

----------

## tnntwister

Désolé de revenir à la charge mais je n'arrive toujours pas à lancer ie.

sous mon compte spécifique, il me met : 

```
fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"

err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.

Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.

Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.

Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.

```

en regardant les codes d'erreur, il semblerait que ce soit parce que je n'ai pas de driver de carte graphique. j'ai un proc graphique intégré intel 82G965. 

toutefois, en l'exécutant en root, ie6 crée bien la fenetre du programme, donc j'ai un doute sur le fait que ce soit aussi simple qu'un driver à émerger.

si vous avez quelques pistes, voire si vous avez installé ie6 vous aussi, je prendrais bien quelques conseils experts  :Smile: 

merci,

----------

## Temet

Avec ton user normal, essaye pour voir un "xhost +".

Et ensuite lance ton IE.

----------

## lesourbe

t'as bien vérifié ça ?

 *Quote:*   

> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.

 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

En effet essaye xhost +, et si ça marche cherche une configuration plus "sécure" parce que là tout le monde as le droit de se connecter.

Autre chose ton IE il est dans un chroot ? Si oui tu doit accepter les connections TCP, car une application lancé dans un chroot n'a pas accès au sockets unix qui se trouvent dans /var.

Donc 

```
ps -o args -C X
```

 si la ligne retourné contient -nolisten tcp, réfère toi à la documentation de ton gestionnaire de session pour accepter les connections TCP.

Au passage si tu es dans un chroot il te faut spécifier l'adresse IP dans la variable DISPLAY

```
export DISPLAY="127.0.0.1:0"
```

----------

## tnntwister

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Avec ton user normal, essaye pour voir un "xhost +".
> 
> Et ensuite lance ton IE.

 

Il me lance la fenetre IE, mais avec les erreurs suivantes :

```
fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"

fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"

err:shell:ReadCabinetState Initializing shell cabinet settings

fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"

err:rebar:REBAR_WindowProc unknown msg 200b wp=00000000 lp=71180f00

fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"

fixme:toolbar:TOOLBAR_CheckStyle [0x10034] TBSTYLE_REGISTERDROP not implemented

fixme:toolbar:TOOLBAR_CheckStyle [0x10034] TBSTYLE_REGISTERDROP not implemented

fixme:shell:NTSHChangeNotifyRegister (0x10034,0x00008003,0x00008000,0x0000c074,0x00000001,0x33dcc0):semi stub.

fixme:toolbar:TOOLBAR_Unkwn45D hwnd=0x10034, wParam=0x00000000, size.cx=1680, size.cy=32000 stub!

fixme:toolbar:TOOLBAR_CheckStyle [0x10034] TBSTYLE_REGISTERDROP not implemented

fixme:toolbar:TOOLBAR_CheckStyle [0x10034] TBSTYLE_REGISTERDROP not implemented

fixme:toolbar:TOOLBAR_Unkwn464 hwnd=0x10038 wParam 00000001 lParam 00000000

fixme:toolbar:TOOLBAR_Unkwn45D hwnd=0x1004e, wParam=0x00000000, size.cx=1680, size.cy=1046 stub!

fixme:shell:NTSHChangeNotifyRegister (0x1004e,0x00008003,0x0c02b7ff,0x0000c074,0x00000001,0x33dd00):semi stub.

fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"

fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"

fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"

fixme:shell:NTSHChangeNotifyRegister (0x10028,0x00008003,0x0003f5f4,0x00000410,0x00000001,0x33ea88):semi stub.

fixme:shell:SignalFileOpen (0x00000000):stub.

fixme:hook:IsWinEventHookInstalled (32773)-stub!

fixme:hook:IsWinEventHookInstalled (32773)-stub!

fixme:hook:IsWinEventHookInstalled (32773)-stub!

fixme:hook:IsWinEventHookInstalled (32773)-stub!

fixme:hook:IsWinEventHookInstalled (32773)-stub!

fixme:hook:IsWinEventHookInstalled (32773)-stub!

fixme:hook:IsWinEventHookInstalled (32773)-stub!

fixme:hook:IsWinEventHookInstalled (32773)-stub!

fixme:hook:IsWinEventHookInstalled (32773)-stub!
```

et ensuite je ne plus naviguer.

je ne suis pas en chroot, sauf errreur de ma part, et pour le x serveur, vu que je lance les commandes bash via KDE > Konsole, je pense que x est bien lancé, non ?

merci,

----------

## dapsaille

La ca ressemble a des erreurs de Wine ?!!   :Shocked: 

----------

## Temet

Bon, je me permets de faire mon raleur.

J'ai utilisé ie4linux, pour voir mes pages web quand j'ai eu besoin d'en faire.

Un jour, j'ai lancé un ie6 d'un vrai Windows, l'affichage était complètement différent.

Mon avis (qui n'engage que moi) : ie4linux, bah ça marche pas terrible.

Prends toi un virtualbox, installe un XP à oilpé et en une heure c'est fini et t'as un affichage nickel.

----------

## tnntwister

le truc c'est que c'est sur un pc pour le boulot, et donc si j'installe un XP, faudra que j'ai une licence  supplémentaire non ?

Je suis déjà en multiboot, donc j'ai pas énormément besoin d'avoir un rendu exact, c'est juste pour pas avoir à rebooter sur windows à chaque fois qu'on me dit "t'as vu ce bug sur IE ?"

Ceci dit, IE6Eolas en standalone marche pas terrible non plus, je suis pas sur que ca vienne du paquet, mais plutot du fichier cab  :Smile: 

----------

## Delvin

avec virtualbox ou kvm/Qemu (pas trop compris la différence) tu dois pouvoir lancer directement le windows de ton multiboot, donc pas besoin de seconde licence  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> avec virtualbox ou kvm/Qemu (pas trop compris la différence) tu dois pouvoir lancer directement le windows de ton multiboot, donc pas besoin de seconde licence 

 

Sérieux??   :Shocked: 

Et ya pas de différence au niveau du "matériel" virtuel et réel?

----------

## Delvin

ba winwin c'est du tout compilé, donc si on peut accéder à la partition, ça devrait se lancer, ensuites qques drivers à installer et ça doit passer,

il me semblait avoir lu ça. Sinon en accédant à la partition win, il est tout à fait possible de lancer ie depuis les fichiers de base.

*enfin ça reste du conditionel, j'ai pas de partition win pour tester*

----------

## dapsaille

Houlaaa les fous furieux ...

 à éviter absolument .. => modif de base de registre au prochain reboot tout pète

 (allez on vas bien trouver 1 personne ou 2 chez qui ca fonctionne)

Ensuite pour l'histoire de licence je veux bien mais ie est sous license aussi et t'impose d'avoir une licence windows pour t'en servir donc dès le début c'est biaisé   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT = Et encore pour aller plus loin il me sembe que Crosoft pour favoriser la virtualisation autorise l'exécution de 2 os identiques (version) avec un même license... donc ca pourrait le faire .. je digg google pour trouver ca

EDIT 2 = Ha ba non 

1.1 Installation et utilisation. Vous êtes autorisé à installer,

utiliser, accéder à, afficher et exécuter un exemplaire du

Logiciel sur un seul ordinateur, tel qu'une station de travail,

un terminal ou tout autre dispositif (l'« Ordinateur Station de

travail »).

 Mais bon si tu utilises que linux tu peux mettre ta license win en vm :p

----------

## tnntwister

Effectivement, j'ai envie de garder ma base de registre propre, mais l'idée est intéressante  :Smile: 

pour une VM, j'aurais le droit de réinstaller le meme windows que sur une autre partition ? je me demande comment leur système d'activation va le prendre... 

sinon ca m'intéresse quand meme de savoir pourquoi ies4linux se lance pas  :Smile:  vais essayer d'upgrader wine...

----------

## Delvin

@dapsaille : j'ai jamais dit que c'était propre, j'ai juste dit que c'était sûrement possible   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *tnntwister wrote:*   

> Effectivement, j'ai envie de garder ma base de registre propre, mais l'idée est intéressante 
> 
> pour une VM, j'aurais le droit de réinstaller le meme windows que sur une autre partition ? je me demande comment leur système d'activation va le prendre... 
> 
> sinon ca m'intéresse quand meme de savoir pourquoi ies4linux se lance pas  vais essayer d'upgrader wine...

 

 Non justement la license ne le permet pas dans l'état actuel... 

mais bon a confirmer j'avais lu un article sur zdnet il me semble concernant un changement 

de license permettant l'exécution en simultané de 2 os sur la même machine hard.

----------

## Temet

 *tnntwister wrote:*   

> sinon ca m'intéresse quand meme de savoir pourquoi ies4linux se lance pas  vais essayer d'upgrader wine...

 

Il doit encore être installé chez moi, je regarderai ce soir pour voir s'il se lance.

----------

## dapsaille

http://www.antredugeek.fr/wiki/wiki/Virtualisation%20et%20licences%20MS

 Ca ne dit pas tout mais bon ...

----------

